# just for you Z fans



## Fla280zxDrifter (Mar 27, 2005)

for any of the nissan fans out there






























yeah i finally got some pics so i was kinda excited about that. . hence the reason i posted car pics on a fish site


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Did you just get fixed up?


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

I love these cars I wish I could have one


----------



## Fla280zxDrifter (Mar 27, 2005)

actually no, i bought it back in late december and have done some bodywork, engine work, and interior work since then, once i find another daily driver i plan on docking it and rebuilding the entire thing from the ground up. the engines in these cars is incredibly strong, mine's 25 years old and i can still burn all kinds of new/slighty old cars


----------

